# trouble finding rental in Puebla



## Adondevamos (Jan 4, 2018)

I am trying to find a rental in Puebla for next December, January and maybe February. It seems hard to do. My budget is up to $700 USD monthly, but there is very little on airbnb or vrbo in that price range. (I am comparing to Guanajuato city, where I usually go.) I really enjoy colonial architecture, therefore think I would like to be within a half-hour walk to centro historico, but I am open to other suggestions as long as the neighbourhood is interesting and walkable, with easy public transport to centro. 

Most Pueblo-related posts on this forum are several years old. I have posted on the 2 expat facebook groups but have not had responses. I don’t see any real estate websites that seem to have vacation rentals available.

I realize that I could rent something short-term and look for something longer-term when I get there, but I would prefer to find a place and book it before leaving.

I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In any new place, I would try to find an affordable hotel in 'centro' and neqotiate a 1 week price. From there, you could walk about and find what is available to move into at the end of your week. If that doesn't work, you may elect to move to another city.....or call it quits.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Adondevamos said:


> I am trying to find a rental in Puebla for next December, January and maybe February. It seems hard to do. My budget is up to $700 USD monthly, but there is very little on airbnb or vrbo in that price range. (I am comparing to Guanajuato city, where I usually go.) I really enjoy colonial architecture, therefore think I would like to be within a half-hour walk to centro historico, but I am open to other suggestions as long as the neighbourhood is interesting and walkable, with easy public transport to centro.
> 
> Most Pueblo-related posts on this forum are several years old. I have posted on the 2 expat facebook groups but have not had responses. I don’t see any real estate websites that seem to have vacation rentals available.
> 
> ...


I've never been to Puebla, so take my suggestions with a grain of salt, but I find it hard to believe one can't find suitable accomodation during what must be the off-season, December through February, for $700 USD/month. Here on the coast in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, that IS high season, and you could find plenty of places for that amount and less. My experience with VRBO and AIRBNB is that they are grossly inflated. RVGRINGO has it right: stay in a centrally-located hotel for a week and ask around.
I should add that we are currently staying in a small, new 1 bdrm. apartment in Zihua, a beach town, at the height of the foreign tourist season, in a quiet part of town, (very important to us). Our rent includes A/C, cable TV, towels and linens changed 1/week, a kingsize bed, small kitchen, etc..........and we are paying ballpark $600 Canadian/month. What's thst.....$450 USD? And we have friends who are renting 2 and 3 bdrm townhouses, with pool, in Ixtapa, for 4000 pesos/mo.


----------



## xXEsPaNyoLAkoXx (Jan 24, 2019)

You want to rent in December 2019? It's 9 months away, I can say that prices differ from time to time. However, you can check on this site and see the pricing and compare it to hotels and other accommodation sites. https://housinganywhere.com/s/Puebla-City--Mexico


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Have you checked out longtermlettings.com? Not sure if they have anything in Puebla, but it is worth a look! They have places in all price ranges in the more popular destinations, at least. Good luck!


----------

